# What to serve with a smoked chicken?



## fairygirl69

We went traveling down South to Tennessee for my favorite cousin's funeral. It was very sad. She was only 44 but we ran into some fun on the way back. At an Amish store in Berea, Kentucky they were selling HUGE  smoked chickens for only a $1 more than a Walmart roast chicken with more meat. So we  bought one because it's not smoking weather yet in North West Ohio. It's awaiting the weekend hanging out in the freezer. My question is, does anyone have any suggestions of what to serve with this beautiful chicken?


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sorry about your cousin, but the chicken sounds wonderful. I'd make homemade baked beans with bacon and brown sugar and a crisp cole slaw with mayo, celery salt and vinegar. Yum.


----------



## fairygirl69

That sounds delicious! 

Sent from my 831C using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver

Sorry about your cousin.  I would add potato salad to GG's list!  Don't pitch the carcass, simmer it with some carrots, onion, and celery, along with whatever herbs you might have, then strain and either use or freeze.  Or you can freeze the carcass and use it later.


----------



## fairygirl69

Mmmm! I bet that smoky broth would pair well with green beans! 

Sent from my 831C using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Well, it's true it is too early for all the good things we want to make in summer, and we want to taste all these bounties right now.  I too live in the northland, and I am sure we will get a come-uppance again soon, so to speak.  So enjoy your smoked chicken Today.   

I will suggest a nice 3 bean salad

and if not this, precisely,  choose to eat in a nice sunny location and again remember all the good things  about you and your cousin.  My condolences and best wishes.


----------



## CWS4322

You could try one of the salad recipes on this site:


http://www.countryfarm-lifestyles.com/amish-recipes.html#.VQEuOmc5Bok


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## kylegor

hmmm., delicious smoked chicken..


----------



## CharlieD

I don't know about salads, but mashed potato with some of the juices that will run of the chicken sounds heavenly just about now. Love smoked chicken.


----------



## fairygirl69

We've decided on crockpot rootbeer baked beans with cocktail weenies and the Neely's recipe for coleslaw.   I'll show pics of the food before we eat. 

Sent from my 831C using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Selkie

I would suggest a well roasted corn on the cob, and then use a kitchen knife and strip off the kernals. In a bowl, mix them with finely diced and sauteed red bell pepper, butter and a spoonful of parsley flakes. This will give you a colorful as well as tasty side dish.


----------



## fairygirl69

Oooh!  And I already have corn from last summer squireled away in the freezer! 

Sent from my 831C using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Love to cook California

*Potatoes*

I made scalloped potatoes last weekend or Easter and everyone loved them. Look up Julia Child Scalloped potatoes. The cheese is the key and they do not take very long to cook once you get them in the oven. Those would go great with your chicken. Try some grilled asparagus too with olive oil. Just let them cook for 5 minutes on the grill and they are crispy and delish!


----------



## jude6272

This is a little heavier tthan other suggestions, but I like making pasta with smoked chicken. Sometimes i make it really light. Other times i pair it with Alfredo with a splash of liquid smoke, which complements well.


----------



## CraigC

jude6272 said:


> This is a little heavier tthan other suggestions, but I like making pasta with smoked chicken. Sometimes i make it really light. Other times i pair it with Alfredo with a splash of liquid smoke, which complements well.



Have you ever used smoked mozzarella in a pasta dish?


----------



## jude6272

CraigC said:


> Have you ever used smoked mozzarella in a pasta dish?



No, but that sounds really good. I'll have to add that to the menu soon.


----------

